# Uber manipulating ratings



## HvyGear (Aug 11, 2015)

Okay so just now I check my rating it went to 4.59, a new low, and new worry. For some reason in the last 3 months my rating has been on the slow decline.

I do as much as I can. Open doors, help with luggage. Ask preffered route. And temperature. Radio station?

And it just keeps going lower. I check my ratings daily for previous 1 day and its 5 stars, other nights its anywhere between 4.6 to 4.8 stars.

I wish specific feedback was given, like does my car smell or something? (Unlikely).

I drive UberX in London.

I have a feeling Uber want to ban me, so they are lowering my rating slowly.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Don't show weakness by asking a lot of preferences to riders. 
Some would interprete this as inexperience and rate low. 

What is the average rating of a London driver? Where do you stand relative to this average?


----------



## HvyGear (Aug 11, 2015)

I dont know average. But every1 i know has anywherw between 4.65 - 4.75.

And everytime I have used Uber as a rider the drivers have had 4.6 ratings, ofc Ive rated them all 5.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

My personal experience with Brits: they rate low. It must be a cultural thing. Without any exception, each time I picked up Brits, I got rating issues. You might be all right with your rating if everyone is rated low.


----------



## HvyGear (Aug 11, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> My personal experience with Brits: they rate low. It must be a cultural thing. Without any exception, each time I picked up Brits, I got rating issues. You might be all right with your rating if everyone is rated low.


Lol. Haha. You could be right I guess.


----------



## webportal (Aug 19, 2015)

HvyGear said:


> Okay so just now I check my rating it went to 4.59, a new low, and new worry. For some reason in the last 3 months my rating has been on the slow decline.
> I wish specific feedback was given, like does my car smell or something? (Unlikely).


Maybe *you *smell


----------



## HvyGear (Aug 11, 2015)

webportal said:


> Maybe *you *smell


Yes. I happen to smell very nice.


----------



## pasadenauber (Jan 16, 2015)

HvyGear said:


> Okay so just now I check my rating it went to 4.59, a new low, and new worry. For some reason in the last 3 months my rating has been on the slow decline.
> 
> I do as much as I can. Open doors, help with luggage. Ask preffered route. And temperature. Radio station?
> 
> ...


Your English right ?


----------



## HvyGear (Aug 11, 2015)

pasadenauber said:


> Your English right ?


I seem to be typing English just fine. =/

But maybe when I open my mouth I speak gibberish.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

Don't open doors. Don't ask about the temperature or the radio, just leave them at your preferences and change if asked. Talk if they're trying to make conversation, just drive if they're on their phones.

More importantly stop worrying about your rating. People rate stupidly for all reasons, as you said Brits probably rate everyone low. Think about it generally... Getting 4.59 / 5 is great in basically every scenario! Just relax. 

Btw, what hours do you typically drive?


----------



## HvyGear (Aug 11, 2015)

I drive mornings and early evening. Sometimes nights.


----------



## sk MM (Jul 27, 2015)

I am not racist, do not want to promote it. But most of black lady has tendency to rate driver low. I verified with couple of other uber drivers. They have really high expectation and attitude. one lady asked me give me water, chocolate or something. I said sorry, I don't offer and next day my rating was 4.1 for that day.


----------



## WillowHannigan (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi, first time poster, new member... 
But worried about my rating as well.
I have been consistently getting lower ratings in the past few weeks. I was driving Fri/Sat 6 pm to 4 am (drunk squad), had two people on two consecutive Sat. nights throw up in my car, so I started driving days this week. I want to see if that makes a difference. But I live in a college town (TX Christian University) and so there are a lot of 20 somethings. I keep my car clean, and have a bottle of "fresh scent" fabric refresher that I spray between riders to keep the car smelling fresh and clean. I am always friendly, say hello, wish them a good day/be safe/good bye when they leave, and keep the radio low and tuned to a classical music station. I don't offer water, gun or other snacks because I drive a Kia Soul Uber X not a Uber Black and I usually do not get out to open the door because most of the time the rider is already reaching for the door before I can put it in park. When I get my weekly summary, it always says the way to get a higher rating is to open doors and not talk about my other businesses, (which I do not have so no worries there) neither of which are really good advice for my situation. I am worried that my rating which in one place (I am guessing it's what they call the "dashboard") says I am at 4.81 and on another area (the area where you see a summary of trips) it says I have a 4.64 (baffles me to no end that it's like that). I don't know which one is right and which is not, or which one Uber will decide is the one they remove me for. This isn't my livelyhood, I have other forms of income and do this to accentuate that income, not depend on it. But still, I enjoy the experience I have with driving, and don't want to lose that because someone didn't understand the ratings and/or couldn't care less or because I didn't open the door for someone, when in my opinion if that were so important to them, they should have called a more expensive Uber. Not that I won't open the door at all. If I have to get out and help with luggage, I will go ahead and open one of the doors for them while I put the luggage in the back, and yes, I will put the luggage in the back for them. But sometimes I feel like even if I had water, gum, champagne and caviar, opened the door, kissed their rings, and did a lap dance for them, I still couldn't please some of them. I just get a sense sometimes that with some people, you just can't win for losing. I hope I don't get removed for ratings but if I do, then I will just consider it God's will because I am not paying for classes. I already pay the wear and tear on my car, and have to fight with Uber for cleaning fees and tolls. I am not paying for anything else. I think they are privileged to have me drive for them, not the other way around.


----------



## 3for3 (Feb 19, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> My personal experience with Brits: they rate low. It must be a cultural thing. Without any exception, each time I picked up Brits, I got rating issues. You might be all right with your rating if everyone is rated low.


Some Asians too they rate low as ahit


----------

